# Any mosquito reports ?



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

Grabbing breakfast then headed to mosquito today. Hoping rest of day stays clear of rain or storms. Going for eyes, just wondered if anyone has had any luck recently? Despite all the good reports in spring I didn’t do well at all but gonna try it again with small arsenal of lures. Any updates would greatly appreciated.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Let us know how you do.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Be very careful out there. The wind can make that lake treacherously dangerous. Had to cut my anchor rope one day when I started taking water over the bow. Anchor was stuck in a brushpile.


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

I’ve been caught out there on few bad days in my little boat. It sure does get rough. Luckily because of those days I know my limits and won’t even attempt it if it looks too bad. Plans were sidetracked for now anyways. Got called into work for leak repair. Thank you for the response though. Watched the brushpile episode with you in it the other day after seeing guys talking about it. I like the technique


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

Did you have any luck? I'm itching to getting back to walleye fishing. We hung it up early August. It had gotten ugly late summer. Catfishing has been fun this past month. The catfish out of Mosquito also taste really really good but I'm ready to get back on some eyes.


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

Never made it. Got called in to work and had to cancel my trip. Ended up at Berlin for afternoon/evening. Trolled flicker shads. Few crappie, one bass and one cat. Berlin is 10 mins from me compared to hour to mosquito. May go tomorrow evening if I get home in time.


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

That’s a bummer. I’m the same way. I live 15 minutes from Berlin in Salem. I pretty much do all of my fishing at Mosquito though.


----------



## starcraft 64 (May 6, 2016)

Might head up Saturday. Anybody catching walleye currently????


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Been out every weekend since May. August sucked. September's been better, but still slow. I think I've got 9 for this month, about 3 hours a fish. Though size has been great with most 19"-24".

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

Yea especially with limited daylight now by time I would get there and boat in water. I know the water temp was down to 69 70 yesterday at Berlin. All the lakes should be cooling down now. I’ll report if I make it out tomorrow and have any luck. If not Sunday I will definitely be there.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Truly brush pile fishing chaunc


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

The Army Corp of Engineers reported the water temp to be 69 degrees at Mosquito yesterday morning. It's been that temp since Tuesday. Despite the forecast for warm days the beginning of next week, I think we're heading in the right direction with the cooler nights. I hope to get out next Sunday and troll some crawler harnesses.


----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)

Fmader I live in Salem fish berlin and milton because of location then wb mosquito is a trip but I just can’t give up on berlin. Westbranch is. My best local lake but mosquito is good wish it was closer


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Hopefully I get out to Fish Skeeter tomorrow. First time this year. Try trolling up walleye and then possibly catfish in the evening.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

I'll be drifting for eyes in the morning on skeeter.ill post results.going to try jigging and possibly troll crawler harnesses.


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

Welll I made it out. Not a bit of luck. One catfish. Not that my trip says much because I’ve been skunked at mosquito more times than I can count this year. Lady at bait shop didn’t seem to have much of report other than “they’ll be turning on soon”. Only two trailers in Parking lot when I launched and none when I got back in. Fished for about 3.5 hours.


----------



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

What’s the lake look like? Did the rain muddy it up?


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

Wasn’t horrible. Wasn’t great. Didn’t seem muddy. Almost like it wasn’t just starting to settle again


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Was there today jigged and trolled crawler harnesses but no eyes.picked up a dozen nice crappie and few gills.water wasn't bad a little more stained on the north side of the causway


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

Bummer, fellas. Is the water temp still too warm? It was 67 over the weekend and 66 today. This is the first year that I've really targeted walleyes in Mosquito, so I'm not sure what temp they really start to turn back on in the fall.

I'd appreciate any input in regards to that. I'm going out Sunday, but am wondering if I should just go for catfish Saturday night instead. I know the catfish are hitting right now.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

My September luck ran out. Fished yesterday four hours. Nothing at all. Like stated before surface temps 66-67. Tried spoons, cranks, harnesses. 1.5- 3 mph going out this afternoon for another try. Will post results

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

I’ve heard they are being caught later in the night close to shore on jerkbaits or jigs and minnows. According to post of Mosquito lake Facebook page


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

Mikj8689 said:


> I’ve heard they are being caught later in the night close to shore on jerkbaits or jigs and minnows. According to post of Mosquito lake Facebook page


Yeah... I follow that page too. I don't believe half the stuff posted on there. The one guy who posted a picture of his limit has his fish laid out on a newspaper from September of last year. I'm not saying that it's not a possibility, but he's the only one posting about catching any fish... let alone a limit haha.

Edit: He just now posted another pic with a two man limit. Either he's full of it, or he's on the meat!

I spoke with my fishing buddy (who also owns the boat), it looks like we're targeting walleye Sunday.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

fish shallower where the bait is


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

I follow that and a few pages daily. I’ve seen that kid at causeway with his dad before and I know he fishes there quite often. I assume he lives close. I also know he struggled most of the year, I’ve seen him asking for tips and info more then a few times. So I guess I believe him for that reason, but you could be right. I did see another lady say same thing but with jig and minnows. I’ve made the hour trip more times than I’d like to admit for nothing. My mother jokes because she said my dad always thought he had curse because he never seem to have much luck for walleye there. Seems to hold true for me too. plus the lake got a trolling motor from me in the spring so makes me wonder lol


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

Mikj8689 said:


> I follow that and a few pages daily. I’ve seen that kid at causeway with his dad before and I know he fishes there quite often. I assume he lives close. I also know he struggled most of the year, I’ve seen him asking for tips and info more then a few times. So I guess I believe him for that reason, but you could be right. I did see another lady say same thing but with jig and minnows. I’ve made the hour trip more times than I’d like to admit for nothing. My mother jokes because she said my dad always thought he had curse because he never seem to have much luck for walleye there. Seems to hold true for me too. plus the lake got a trolling motor from me in the spring so makes me wonder lol


I feel ya. I did okay early spring when I was wading. Though I had blanks then too. We had many blanks in the boat too. It’s to the point where we are so vested in Mosquito, that we’re bound to figure it out lol.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

No luck this afternoon, only catfish. Will try north end tomorrow

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## starcraft64 (Feb 8, 2008)

Anybody going out this Saturday?. Weather looks nice. Might give it a try. Haven't been up since mid May.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Going in the AM for a half day..


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

starcraft64 said:


> Anybody going out this Saturday?. Weather looks nice. Might give it a try. Haven't been up since mid May.


I think we're planning on going in the evening and fishing into the night. This will be the first time we fish walleye late in the day on Mosquito. We usually go early morning. Hoping for better luck.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

fmader, you will do well!!


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

One guy and boat, I believe you are the one who said you were using lil Cleo’s right ? Just curious what speed you run those at ? I have a small assortment of spoons I have yet to even touch. Been wanting to give them a try at Berlin too.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Mikj8689 said:


> One guy and boat, I believe you are the one who said you were using lil Cleo’s right ? Just curious what speed you run those at ? I have a small assortment of spoons I have yet to even touch. Been wanting to give them a try at Berlin too.


Yes I did have some luck with firetiger cleos. 2.4 -2.8 seemed the best speeds. They worked for most of September, but produced nothing last three times out. Will try new tactics this weekend. Frustrating ugh

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

Ahhh ok. Thanks for the help. As I said I want to try them on few other lakes closer to me. Been in box since I bought them.


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

TClark said:


> fmader, you will do well!!


I'm hoping so. Looks like there's going to be a southerly breeze. I'm assuming trolling and casting along the south side of the causeway could pay dividends.


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

was out last night did well casting. wind dont matter when bait is schooled like it is. find the bait it dont matter what you use. quick limits started at dark was back on the trailer by 9:45


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

eyehunter8063 said:


> was out last night did well casting. wind dont matter when bait is schooled like it is. find the bait it dont matter what you use. quick limits started at dark was back on the trailer by 9:45


I guess the hunt is in for the bait. Thank you


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

Welll for the umpteenth time this year I felt my luck would Change and shot out to mosquito. Skunked again, aside from biggest catfish I’ve ever caught. I officially have accepted defeat from this lake. I easily have over 40 hour work week spent on the water. One 4 inch and 7 inch walleye this year outta there is all to show for it. Lol hats off to those who seem to do well there. I think I’ll just stick to west branch and Berlin.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Out yesterday and water temp was 67 degrees. Turned one 12 lb catfish and 4 Crappie with a 10 incher being the biggie of the day and 3 more Dinks to go with it. Was a beautiful day for sure to be on the lake.


----------



## starcraft64 (Feb 8, 2008)

Good luck tomorrow for those of you out there. I will out there by myself. 18' Blue Bayliner. Stop and say hi!!


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

starcraft64 said:


> Good luck tomorrow for those of you out there. I will out there by myself. 18' Blue Bayliner. Stop and say hi!!


Will do! I’m hoping the weather cooperates. We’re hoping to be on the water between 6:00 and 7:00 pm. Tight lines!


----------



## starcraft64 (Feb 8, 2008)

Good luck


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

FWIW,,,, I know an old timer who loves to wade & cast, & he told us to get to Mosquito 'cause he's been catching his limit of eyes just about every time there,,,, along with a 'NICE SIZE BUNCH OF PERCH'.
He said that he's been wading in 2'-3' ow, casting jigs INSIDE of the weeds on the old 305 roadbed. If he doesn't catch an eye, he gets a keeper perch. He also sees a ton of bait fish.


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

Just like planned, we put in around 6:00 and fished until around 9:30 (got off before the weather front came through). We got skunked. We put in at the boat ramp just south of the causeway. We fished the south side of the causeway before moving to a point on the east side of the lake. Fished it for awhile until we started drifting north back towards the boat ramp. We didn't find much bait fish to speak of. The sonar blew up one time with several nice marks, but never got anything to hit.

Looks like we need to go south and put in at the marina. Hoping to get out early Saturday this week.


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

those warm temps shut them down. fished Saturday dark till the storm i think it was 1120 ish when i loaded the boat. 1 boated and dropped 3 . if the temps hold for next week like there saying it will be game time ! water needs to drop 7-8 degrees its back into the 70s


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Also fished Sat night. Didn't make it off before rain unfortunately. Trolled spoons in 7- 13 fow. A couple nice crappie was it. Worked east shore south of causeway casting cranks 2-4 fow with no luck. Weather said wind gusts up to 25 mph got off lake a little before midnight. Glad cooler temps coming. Good luck to all.

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle Martin (Sep 7, 2018)

What is a good lure/color to use at mosquito?


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

f11's, huskys, flickers shad or minnows. shad raps, diggers, bandit b shads 
color will change day to day with water clarity and light. night time the belly color triggers 75% of your bites


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

It’s been quiet here lately.... Anybody doing any good?


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Went out last Saturday. 3pm-midnight. Couple catfish & crappie. Very slow. Tried trolling spoons & cranks. Casting jigs & jerks. 2-13 fow. Water temp was 62/63. 37 degrees when I got off the lake. Hoping to hit it hard this weekend. Lucks got to change 

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern (May 6, 2008)

I’ll be out tomorrow (Friday) morning. We’ll see what happens.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern (May 6, 2008)

Drifted points, humps and breaks 7 to 19 fow as well as some shoreline on the south west side from 10:30 am to about 3 pm with 2 gills to show for it. Finally switched to trolling and lost one 24” at the boat and landed on 16” walleye in about an hour before we had to leave. Bottom bouncers and worm rigs around 16 to 19 feet mid south side. Better luck to everyone tomorrow.
Water temp was 55. Color was good.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Going to give it a try this afternoon. At least the wind calmed down.

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------

